# Absolutely adorable Yorkie



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw this on Pinterest. Might be a bit difficult, but if it turns out this cute, well worth the try.

http://make-handmade.com/2011/06/09/amirugumi-crochet/


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

That's adorable!!! I don't crochet but if I did I might just try that!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

oh that is so sweet


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

can't understand the terminology of the pattern.
Uk translation needed.


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

It's lovely but the pattern makes no sense at all........is it just me?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't figure it out either. But cute.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Very lifelike, indeed!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't even begin to understand the terminology.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

That is so realistic. I love it but the instructions I am not clear on.


----------



## pdg1066 (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought is was a real dog at first!


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so glad it isn't just me that doesn't understand the pattern. Lovely Yorkie though.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh yes - so sweet - its such a shame I was very tempted to have a go at making it.


----------



## pdg1066 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't crochet but think this is the most incredible doggy pattern.


----------



## lilaclady (Jun 8, 2012)

my daughter in law has a yorkie the same would love tp make it for her hope you sort out pattern did;nt make any sense to me either


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.


That would be awesome! I would love to do it for my MIL who has a yorkie and loves yorkies. Thanks.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's so realistic and cute! Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

pdg1066 said:


> I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.


Ahhh Thank you


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is the cutest. I crochet a lot. But the pattern is very confusing!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

no it isnt just u, I was waiting to see if somebody else would say the same thing, 
Candy


brendurham said:


> It's lovely but the pattern makes no sense at all........is it just me?


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

my sister-in-law raises and sells yorkies this would be so nice for her but dont know that I am that talented to attempt it, ll


Novice Sandy said:


> pdg1066 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.
> ...


----------



## Mama kite (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/knit-westie-puppy/43671

This one is so cute for all the knitters. I don't/can't crochet although I would love to be able to, I just don't have the patience to teach myself.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Mama kite said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/knit-westie-puppy/43671
> 
> This one is so cute for all the knitters. I don't/can't crochet although I would love to be able to, I just don't have the patience to teach myself.


There's also this crochet westie.
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/toy/westie/33402


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I looked quick and thought he was real. He is adorable!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I,too, find the pattern hard to understand. Would have been cute to make - too bad.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Would love to do him, but don't understand a word of the pattern lol


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.


Let us know if you find the chart... from there we can figure out the pattern!
~altho, having done lots of amigurumi, and now having looked at the pattern (in red below), it is probably pretty easy to interpret that pattern by what is written there...

collect/dial/muster 2 air loops= chain 2

the second loop from the hook to link six columns= 6 sc in 2nd ch from hook (to form a circle)

In each row are uniformly adds 6 posts, unless otherwise stated= inc. 6 sc each round

2, the series  *12 st*= Round 2: 2 sc in each of original 6 sc (12 sts)

3 rd row  *18 st*= Round 3: *2 sc in first sc, 2 sc in next sc, increasing in every other sc/st around the 12 sc/sts. (18 sc/sts)

4, a number  *24 st*= Round 4: *2 sc in first sc, 1 sc in each of next 2 sc, repeat from * around to end of round. (24 sc/sts)

5 series  *30 st*= Round 5: *2 sc in first sc, 1 sc in each of next 3 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (30 sc/sts)

6 number  *36 st*= Round 6: *2 sc in first sc, 1 sc in each of next 4 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (36 sc/sts)

07/08 series  *42 st*= 
Round 7= *2 sc in first sc, 1 sc in each of next 5 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (42 sc/sts)
Round 8= 1 sc in each sc around (no increases...what we knitters call 'knit even') (42 sc/sts)

and so on.....


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> I saw this on Pinterest. Might be a bit difficult, but if it turns out this cute, well worth the try.
> 
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/06/09/amirugumi-crochet/


Did you happen to pin it to one of your boards so you can find it again?
I went to Pinterest and entered 'amigurumi Yorkie' in the search box and don't see this one anywhere...
~thought if I can trace it back I might be able to find the chart for it.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

helenna said:


> can't understand the terminology of the pattern.
> Uk translation needed.


I am in Canada and can't make heads or tails of the instructions! too bad because it's adorable.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Novice Sandy said:


> pdg1066 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.
> ...


That would really be awesome!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I could not understand it either,,,,,,,,,,,,,ha! Japanese! 

LOL


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> pdg1066 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this pattern was originally written in Japanese. They use charts to do their amigurumi. I will figure it out and then post a link for it when it's finished.
> ...


I just finished 'translating' the first paragraph for the head, but when I went to post it, my time had expired. Dang it! That was 2 hours I'll never get back!

11/09 series  *48 st*= 
Round 9: you are inc from 42 to 48 sts by *2 sc in first sc, 1 sc in each of 6 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (48 sc/sts) 
Round 10: 1 sc in each sc to end of round. (48 sc/sts)
Round 11: 1 sc in each sc to end of round. (48 sc/sts)

Getting tog. = general instructions telling you that now you will be starting your decreasing rows ...

12-13 Series  *42 st*=
Round 12: you will be dec. from 48 sts to 42 by working *1 sc decrease in the first sc, 1 sc in each of the next 6 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (42 sc/sts)
Round 13: 1 sc in each sc to end of round (no dec) (42 sc/sts)

1914 series  *36 st*= Round 14: you will be dec from 42 to 36 sts by *1 sc dec in the first 2 sc, 1 sc in each of the next 5 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (36 sc/sts)

1915 series  *30 st*= Round 15: you will be dec from 36 to 30 sts by *1 sc dec in first 2 sc, 1 sc in each of next 4 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (30 sc/sts)

16-18 Series  *24 st*= 
Round 16: you will dec from 30 sts to 24 by *1 sc dec in first 2 sc, 1 sc in each of next 3 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (24 sc/sts)

1919 series  *18 st*= Round 19: you will dec from 24 to 18 sts by *1 sc dec in first 2 sc, 1 sc in each of next 2 sc, repeat from * to end of round. (18 sc/sts)

1920 series  *12 st*= Round 20: you will dec from 18 sts to 12 by *1 sc dec in first 2 sc, 1 sc in next sc, repeat from * to end of round. (12 sc/sts)

21 series  *6 tablespoons*.  Do not sew up the remaining hole.= Round 21: you will dec from 12 sc/sts to 6 sts (Tablespoons, hee, hee) by working *1 sc dec in first 2 sc, repeat from * to end of round. Finish off the head by cutting the working yarn, leaving a 12" tail which you can later use to sew the head to the body. Pull tail through the loop on your hook and snug up/knot off the last loop. You now have a 6 sts small hole, which you can use to stuff your dog's head if you have not done that already.

And so on...
Hope this helps!:thumbup:
Kindest Regards,
OM girl


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site. I think most of the patterns, tut's and magazines are in Russian, I may be wrong and will stand corrected. I saw lots of mags for dolls clothing sewn and knitted but, alas in Russian?? Such a shame as I am on dolls clothing now. 


Pam


----------



## brendurham (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow! OMGirl, you've spent some time on that. You're very clever, most of us couldn't make head nor tail of it. Well done you, thanks.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

brendurham said:


> Wow! OMGirl, you've spent some time on that. You're very clever, most of us couldn't make head nor tail of it. Well done you, thanks.


You are very welcome! :thumbup:
Having done a LOT of amigurumi helps...
I can pretty much figure out what the pattern wants you to do 
in spite of all the :shock: mis-translations!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Whoop!whoop! You rock!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

you are one smart lady!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is funny enough for a TV skit, isn't it? I have never heard of amigurumi either...LOL


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

brendurham said:


> It's lovely but the pattern makes no sense at all........is it just me?


No, I have No idea what it says. LOL


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would have liked to have tried that, but I don't know what the instructions are saying for most of it. If someone has an English version, I'd be interested in trying it.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Yup its a bad translation. Were hopen some one will work it an dput the pattern on here.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> I would have liked to have tried that, but I don't know what the instructions are saying for most of it. If someone has an English version, I'd be interested in trying it.





jannyjo said:


> Yup its a bad translation. Were hopen some one will work it an dput the pattern on here.


See my posts above... they tell you how to translate it.

:thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

OMgirl, thanks so much. Its on my list of to do's.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Novice Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Pinterest. Might be a bit difficult, but if it turns out this cute, well worth the try.
> ...


Yes, I did pin it to my board Possible Knit/Crochet/Sewn gifts for Chloe. But the link you have above is where it leads to. I really want to do this. Every time I look at the board/pattern I get frustrated. There's got to be a way to figure it out.
The one I pinned off of was AllieTrujillo.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Novice Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Pinterest. Might be a bit difficult, but if it turns out this cute, well worth the try.
> ...


Yes, I did pin it to my board Possible Knit/Crochet/Sewn gifts for Chloe. But the link you have above is where it leads to. I really want to do this. Every time I look at the board/pattern I get frustrated. There's got to be a way to figure it out.
The one I pinned off of was AllieTrujillo.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Did you know that Alan Dart has a Yorkie pattern?

http://www.alandart.co.uk/product/all-patterns/yorkshire-terrier/


----------



## ejruprecht (Feb 24, 2011)

OMGirl what an angel to figure that pattern out for us!!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> OMgirl said:
> 
> 
> > pdg1066 said:
> ...


Thank you so much. This site is so marvelous and I have become addicted. And also learned sooooooooooo much. Your translation is so appreciated.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Novice Sandy said:


> Yes, I did pin it to my board Possible Knit/Crochet/Sewn gifts for Chloe. But the link you have above is where it leads to. I really want to do this. Every time I look at the board/pattern I get frustrated. There's got to be a way to figure it out.
> The one I pinned off of was AllieTrujillo.


FYI...Did you see the pattern and the *instructions/translations* I posted above?
(I think I DID figure it out...having done LOTS of amigurumi...) 
They are for the first paragraph: the head. 
You can just use that same method on the other paragraphs/body parts too
and figure out the pattern pretty easily. :thumbup:


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I'm working on translating the pattern. Here's what I have so far
> 
> http://***************************/2013/02/im-getting-close.html


Thank you!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> SallyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I would have liked to have tried that, but I don't know what the instructions are saying for most of it. If someone has an English version, I'd be interested in trying it.
> ...


Thanx, OMgirl!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

You ladies are awesome, wonderful, keepers, amazing! (And whatever other adjectives follow that line.) I know I sure appreciate your trying to translate. It is an adorable little thing.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I crochet, but i couldn't figure out that pattern at.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much that is lovely


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I've finished the pattern translation and did a photo tutorial as well. Here is the link.
> http://***************************/2013/02/amigurumi-yorkie-tutorial.html


Thank you so much! NOW I must add it to my list of "I need to do this."

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I've finished the pattern translation and did a photo tutorial as well. Here is the link.
> http://***************************/2013/02/amigurumi-yorkie-tutorial.html


*Thank you soooooooo much!* I have this on my to do list as well... 
I plan to make them for Christmas presents for my son & D-I-L... they have 2 Yorkies:


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

pdg1066 said:


> I've finished the pattern translation and did a photo tutorial as well. Here is the link.
> http://***************************/2013/02/amigurumi-yorkie-tutorial.html


So adorable. Thank you so much for your translation of this cute pattern. The ladies on this site are so great and talented. Thank you again.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------

